# TEL AVIV



## Deanb

Welcome to the most extensive tour of fabulous Tel Aviv, Israel



May 4th, 2010 - 24° C
Bialik Street








​


----------



## Elkhanan1

Outstanding. Can't wait for more.


----------



## Deanb

In and around Gan Meir (Meir Park)


----------



## Deanb




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, amazing photos from Tel Aviv Deanb


----------



## ZOHAR

great pictures!


----------



## Indonesian Pride

nice..


----------



## kingsway

cool photos!


----------



## Deanb

A beautiful, sunny afternoon out


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those above are also very nice too...


----------



## Deanb

*May 7th, 2010 - 26° C*

This weekend is the Open House Tel Aviv weekend - different structures, private houses and landmarks open their doors for the general public. 

Visible in these photos is the Łodzia House (the red house) on Nahmani Street, a 3-story building which was built in 1924, was neglected for some years, and was recently bought by a millionaire and his wife, as their future townhouse. 








​


----------



## Elkhanan1

Your pics a really interesting. Keep them coming.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Pure magic :cheers:! Thanks for sharing kay:.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice as well (last updates)


----------



## Deanb

May 8th, 2010 - a beautiful, hot Saturday out on Nahlat Benyamin street



That's the 1926 classic Palatin Hotel






​


----------



## capricorn2000

I always like T/A due to its vibrant street scenes 
and its beautiful and easy going people.
I hope that I can see this place someday in person.


----------



## M-120

Super awesome! Great thread! Thanks. Keep'em coming!


----------



## Deanb

*Over the weekend & Sunday to Tuesday*







​


----------



## Deanb

...


​


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Another cool gather of TA style.


----------



## christos-greece

Looking very nice indeed


----------



## Deanb

​


----------



## Guest

High time you started another thread - well done mate :colgate:


----------



## Deanb

cheers


----------



## Deanb

*May 14th, 2010 --- 26.4° C*


I Love Meir Park




​

​


----------



## Deanb

Around King George Street & Dizengoff Center


----------



## Deanb

Another weekend, another crowd - The Port of Tel Aviv










Metzitzim Beach & Walking along the Beachfront














Thanks for watching,
C U next time! :banana:


----------



## חבר1.0

capricorn2000 said:


> I always like T/A due to its vibrant street scenes
> and its beautiful and easy going people.
> I hope that I can see this place someday in person.


You're more than welcome! :cheers2:

It's even more relaxed/fun/easy-going in-person.


----------



## kingsway

i'm always fascinated by the vibrancy of street scenes.
lovely photos!!!


----------



## hellospank25

Deanb said:


> ​


How can a burger King be Kosher? That would be a pretty boring burger menu hno: no cheese and no bacon hno:


----------



## Deanb

hellospank25 said:


> How can a burger King be Kosher? That would be a pretty boring burger menu hno: no cheese and no bacon hno:


it's pretty good actually!


----------



## hellospank25

Deanb said:


> it's pretty good actually!


Can you go inside a kosher burger king next time and a kosher pizza hut and take a close up picture of the menu so I can have a look? 

Also do they have stores which are not kosher and sell cheese and bacon in the burgers?


----------



## Deanb

hellospank25 said:


> Can you go inside a kosher burger king next time and a kosher pizza hut and take a close up picture of the menu so I can have a look?
> 
> Also do they have stores which are not kosher and sell cheese and bacon in the burgers?


of course u can get cheeseburgers and bacon sandwiches with cheese! not all of Israelis r that religious  u got a wide variety of things


----------



## Deanb

May 21, 2010

A short airplane tour around Tel Aviv
+ 
Some street shots​


----------



## Elkhanan1

Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful and great :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

thanks guys for your comments


----------



## ZOHAR

great view of North Tel Aviv from Sde Dov!
thanx!


----------



## stevensp

very nice pictures!


----------



## javi itzhak

nice pics, keep updating !


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Great to see that you are still at it mate  I am loving the beach shots


thaks man! 
was inspired by your beautiful thread :cheers:

come visit more often!


----------



## Deanb

July 21, 2010 - 29.0°C


Ibn Gvirol Street.





Shenkin Street area











A beauty before the renovation 
​


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> thaks man!
> was inspired by your beautiful thread :cheers:
> 
> come visit more often!


No worries, I will try to be more attentive


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos of buildings and houses, Deanb


----------



## Deanb

thanks again Christos!


----------



## Deanb

Aerials & Street level shots of King Saul Boulevard, Central Tel Aviv​


----------



## ohad321

nice, but very old pictures..
update this thread..:]


----------



## kingsway

cool photos!!


----------



## Deanb

ohad321 said:


> nice, but very old pictures..
> update this thread..:]


these were taken two days ago!! ^^


----------



## Deanb

July 22, 2010 - 29.2°C

City Center - Brenner & Balfour Streets / Summer in the city- messy & wonderful Part 1​


----------



## ZOHAR

דין,חמוד תקטין את התמונות קצת
קשה לראות קצת


----------



## Deanb

זה בכוונה נשמה
שיהיה מרשים וגדול


----------



## christos-greece

Looking good, very nice photos as well, Deanb


----------



## Deanb

thanks


----------



## Deanb

kingsway said:


> cool photos!!


thanks buddy!


----------



## Deanb

July 22, 2010 - 29.2°C

City Center - Rothschild Blvd. / Summer in the city- messy & wonderful Part 2​


----------



## eighty4

Love ya pics :cheers: I've been wanting to visit the holy land for quite a while and now ive seen pics it makes me wanna see it even more :banana:


----------



## Deanb

well, TLV & the holy land r two different stories 

you'd love both, I hope though


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice for sure kay:


----------



## Deanb

July 23, 2010 - 31°C

City Center - Around King Albert Square / Summer in the city- messy & wonderful Part 3



The Pagoda House, a famous Tel Aviv landmark














One twin of the famous Twins House
​


----------



## Deanb

July 23, 2010 - 31°C

Uptown - Namir Road & new neighborhood of Ramat Aviv















Yoo Towers by Philippe Starck
​


----------



## ZOHAR

Deanb said:


> זה בכוונה נשמה
> שיהיה מרשים וגדול


לא נוח


----------



## Deanb

טוב תפרגן קצת לתמונות ולשרשור!


----------



## ZOHAR

חחחחחחחחחח שכחתי

amazing pics!!!!!!
thanx Dean!!!!!!
ure gorgeous!


----------



## Deanb

חחחחחחח
חמוד


----------



## christos-greece

Really nice photos as well, Deanb


----------



## Deanb

July 24, 2010 - 29.4°C

City Center - King Saul Blvd. & Rothschild Blvd.​












The Tel Aviv Performing Arts Center








The national Habima Theatre, undergoing a major renovation right now




:cheers: Happy weekend y'all!
More to come soon...​


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> Really nice photos as well, Deanb


ευχαριστίες!


----------



## Deanb

July 25, 2010 - 30°C
Dizengoff Center area / Where the crowds go on a busy Friday afternoon​

















​


----------



## aster4000

cool photos!!!


----------



## Deanb

thanks man


----------



## Deanb

July 27, 2010 - 30°C

King Saul Blvd. & Dubnow Park / Afternoon hours in the City​







































​


----------



## Deanb

July 28, 2010 - 30°C

Dubnow Street, King David Blvd. & Ibn Gvirol Street / Streets of Tel Aviv in Summertime​






























​


----------



## ZOHAR

thats first time Im seeing that building...where is that and whats that?


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice new photos Deanb  btw some of those recent ones probably have some problem because are :redx:


----------



## Deanb

ZOHAR said:


> thats first time Im seeing that building...where is that and whats that?


that's the back entrance of the Cameri Theatre


----------



## Deanb

_July 28, 2010 - 30°C​ibn Gabirol St. & Habima Theatre under renovation​​_















































​


----------



## Deanb

_July 29, 2010 - 30°C
Fabulous Rothschild Blvd. & surrounding streets, Part 1_



























​


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates as well


----------



## Deanb

you're always so great


----------



## Deanb

_July 29, 2010 - 30°C
Fabulous Rothschild Blvd. & surrounding streets, Part 2_


























​


----------



## eighty4

I love looking at the hebrew language it looks really hard to learn. Whenever my friend speaks it (he's from tel-aviv) it sounds sound so harsh and throaty :lol:


----------



## Deanb

eighty4 said:


> I love looking at the hebrew language it looks really hard to learn. Whenever my friend speaks it (he's from tel-aviv) it sounds sound so harsh and throaty :lol:


lol it is throaty, but actually very nice! pretty tuff to learn, but anyone could do it


----------



## I do

eighty4 said:


> I love looking at the hebrew language it looks really hard to learn. Whenever my friend speaks it (he's from tel-aviv) it sounds sound so harsh and throaty :lol:



It grows on you :cheers:


----------



## Cauê

Please, more!


----------



## Deanb

_July 30, 2010 - 30°C

A Stroll in Hayarkon Park 
(Tel Aviv's largest urban park)_







*Hayarkon Bridge *









































​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice as well Deanb


----------



## Deanb

_July 31, 2010 - 30°C

Neve Tzedek Tour, part 1​_
Neve Tzedek is a neighbourhood located in southwestern Tel Aviv, Israel. 
It was the first Jewish neighbourhood to be built outside the walls of the ancient port of Jaffa. 
It is now one of Tel Aviv's latest fashionable, expensive and touristy districts with architectural gems, Cafés and shops.

























*The Suzanne Dellal Center for Dance and Theater, a major performing arts venue.*























More to come soon... :smug:​


----------



## Deanb

_July 31, 2010 - 30°C

Neve Tzedek Tour, part 2​_
Neve Tzedek is a neighbourhood located in southwestern Tel Aviv, Israel. 
It was the first Jewish neighbourhood to be built outside the walls of the ancient port of Jaffa. 
It is now one of Tel Aviv's latest fashionable, expensive and touristy districts with architectural gems, Cafés and shops.



















































Third & finale part to come soon!​


----------



## Cauê

Thank You :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

Cauê said:


> Thank You :cheers:


part 3 is coming up


----------



## Deanb

_July 31, 2010 - 30°C

Neve Tzedek & South Rothschild Blvd., Part 3 (Finale)​_
Neve Tzedek is a neighbourhood located in southwestern Tel Aviv, Israel. 
It was the first Jewish neighbourhood to be built outside the walls of the ancient port of Jaffa. 
It is now one of Tel Aviv's latest fashionable, expensive and touristy districts with architectural gems, Cafés and shops.



































Thanks for stopping by! ​


----------



## Taller Better

I love seeing some of those older buildings! Beautiful balconies!


----------



## Guest

After browsing through your gallery I feel a lot warmer now, my daily dose of vitamin C  Thanks mate


----------



## ZOHAR

I love your pics,Dean!
Thanx for sharing!
Neve Tzedek truly very beautiful neighbourhood!


----------



## Cauê

I love it


----------



## Shezan

lovely :banana:


----------



## Deanb

thanks so much guys!


----------



## Deanb

_August 6, 2010 - 32.5°C_

_(Dizengoff Street segments)_​





















​


----------



## VBurd2128

What a lively city! Thanks for posting these.

Also, I get the impression from looking at your photos that there are a lot of brick and tile sidewalks, walkways, credenzas, etc in Tel Aviv and it all looks so well-built. Would you say this is true? It's so much more interesting than the ubiquitous cement sidewalks common in so many other cities.


----------



## ZOHAR




----------



## Deanb

VBurd2128 said:


> What a lively city! Thanks for posting these.
> 
> Also, I get the impression from looking at your photos that there are a lot of brick and tile sidewalks, walkways, credenzas, etc in Tel Aviv and it all looks so well-built. Would you say this is true? It's so much more interesting than the ubiquitous cement sidewalks common in so many other cities.


thanks dude 

well I don't know about the whole sidewalk issue... how do you mean? :nuts:


----------



## Guest

Very buzzy  - the weather looks lovely :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

The weather is lovely and very hot


----------



## Deanb

*August 8, 2010 - 31°C*

_A visit to Kerem HaTeimanim_

*Kerem HaTeimanim* (Hebrew: כרם התימנים‎) is a neighbourhood in Tel Aviv, Israel. Its English translation is literally 'Vineyard of the Yemenites'. 
It was officially established in 1904, with consecration taking place between the years of 1902-1908.
It was an early neighbourhood in the City of Tel Aviv, built by recent immigrant Yemenite Jews.




































​


----------



## koolkid

That is one fine city you live in Dean. I'm loving all that greenery, the beach, the scenery, the great architecture. Tel Aviv has it all, im impressed!I wish new york had that weather all year round. Definitely would like to visit, thanks for the invite.

BTW, It's insane how tightly packed all those cars are through those tiny little streets. Parking must be a pain!


----------



## christos-greece

The old district of Tel Aviv looks really very nice district


----------



## Deanb

thanks guys! much appreciated


----------



## Deanb

August 12, 2010 - 32°C (outdoors)

DizengoffCenterTour, Part 1​


































​


----------



## Deanb

August 12, 2010 - 32°C (outdoors)

DizengoffCenterTour, Part 2

























​


----------



## Yedid

VBurd2128 said:


> What a lively city! Thanks for posting these.
> 
> Also, I get the impression from looking at your photos that there are a lot of brick and tile sidewalks, walkways, credenzas, etc in Tel Aviv and it all looks so well-built. Would you say this is true? It's so much more interesting than the ubiquitous cement sidewalks common in so many other cities.


I wouldn't say that most of Tel Aviv is well-built. Much of it was built quite cheaply, using the cheapest possible building materials. This is actually true across Israel, because the population in the last half century has grown by over 10-fold while up until recently, the country had little money to build "proper" buildings. I think in spite of this, Tel Aviv is a nice city because it is on the one hand modern and cosmopolitan, and yet on another, it is very relaxing and laid-back and everything exists on a "human" scale. That is to say, the day-to-day life of the city takes place mostly in the streets, as you can see from DeanB's pictures in which the streets are generally full of people and human activity (aside from motor vehicle traffic and the like).


----------



## Yedid

Thanks DeanB for this wonderful thread! It's really nice for people to be able to see Tel Aviv from a first-person perspective. But if I may make one advice- I think you have too many pictures on each page.  :lol:


----------



## Deanb

Yedid said:


> Thanks DeanB for this wonderful thread! It's really nice for people to be able to see Tel Aviv from a first-person perspective. But if I may make one advice- I think you have too many pictures on each page.  :lol:


ודרך אגב
אתה אומר המון דברים שליליים על העיר... חבל...


----------



## Deanb

Yedid said:


> Thanks DeanB for this wonderful thread! It's really nice for people to be able to see Tel Aviv from a first-person perspective. But if I may make one advice- I think you have too many pictures on each page.  :lol:


I don't feel like i'm posting too many per page... I actually feel like there's a need for more posts... I don't post too often. plus if you look at other threads, they are FILLED with pictures!


----------



## Yedid

Deanb said:


> ודרך אגב
> אתה אומר המון דברים שליליים על העיר... חבל...


למעשה, אני אוהב את העיר הזאת מאוד ואני אמרתי את זה בהודעה שלי. אני רק אומר את האמת, וזה ברור מן התמונות. רבים מן הבניינים הם מכוערים שנבנו בזול. כל אחד יכול לראות את זה.


----------



## Kameel02

Beautiful pics!! Nothing like discovering a place through the eyes of a local


----------



## Deanb

thanks


----------



## Deanb

_August 13, 2010 - 29°C ​_
_Hayarkon Park area
(a beautiful afternoon out)_
























:wave: :wave:​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful photos once again, Deanb


----------



## ZOHAR

I like Hayarkon park pics!
Silent place in crazy Tel Aviv


----------



## Deanb

ZOHAR said:


> I like Hayarkon park pics!
> Silent place in crazy Tel Aviv





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful photos once again, Deanb


thanks guys

and yeah, Hayarkon is one of the greatest parks out there... beautiful especially in winter and spring


----------



## Guest

Deanb does it again  gr8 updates mate - thanks.


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Deanb does it again  gr8 updates mate - thanks.


thanks handsome


----------



## Cauê

Congratulations, you live in a amazing city. A dream...


----------



## Deanb

Cauê said:


> Congratulations, you live in a amazing city. A dream...


I know

thanks a lot man


----------



## christos-greece

Deanb, please more updates from Tel Aviv streets


----------



## skylark

great photos of lively atmosphere and I like that residential areas.


----------



## Deanb

_*Random Summer Scenes* _











​


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> Deanb, please more updates from Tel Aviv streets





skylark said:


> great photos of lively atmosphere and I like that residential areas.


cheers!

posted few more now


----------



## Guest

I feel so much sunnier already - this is where I get my Vitamin D fix - thanks sweety


----------



## Cauê

More, more... please!


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> I feel so much sunnier already - this is where I get my Vitamin D fix - thanks sweety


trust me hun, it's too hot for me!



Cauê said:


> More, more... please!


thanks! soon my friend


----------



## Deanb

_Jaffa & Southwestern Tel Aviv_



























​


----------



## Cauê

Loved the tower and the big clock


----------



## Taller Better

Great pics, Dean! What temperature is it at this time of year?


----------



## christos-greece

Really great photos by Deanb


----------



## Deanb

Cauê said:


> Loved the tower and the big clock


yeah its great, thanks



Taller said:


> Great pics, Dean! What temperature is it at this time of year?


thanks sweetie... it's like 32°C during the day, and just a bit lower during the night... very humid & sunny. that's only summer though... Tel Aviv isn't tropical 



christos-greece said:


> Really great photos by Deanb


Ευχαριστίες! :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

_*Random Summer Scenes* _











​


----------



## Deanb

_Summer afternoon​_
_Yigal Allon Street_









​


----------



## christos-greece

Random Summer Scenes and not only: just very nice :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

_Almost the end of the summer...
_












​


----------



## meds

My fav city in East Mediterranean
i feel so angry and upset because of the political bs between our countries, i love this city!!!


----------



## Deanb

thanks


----------



## Guest

Good to see that you use public transport - well done mate


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Good to see that you use public transport - well done mate


I do that everyday, twice man :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

_Almost the end of the summer...
_




​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos, views of Tel Aviv as well, Deanb


----------



## Deanb

_Rothschild Boulevard_













​


----------



## Deanb

Random









​


----------



## christos-greece

Those random photos are really very nice, amazing ones Deanb


----------



## Deanb

thanks christos!


----------



## Deanb

_Driving in the City

(P.S. sorry for some of the blurry views, as the pictures were taken from the car)​_












_(KKL Boulevard, Uptown)_
​


----------



## Shezan

very nice place


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you for all those photos Deanb


----------



## Deanb

_September 4, 2010 - 30°C
Southwest - Charles Clore Park & Beach Part 1_

















​


----------



## Deanb

_September 4, 2010 - 30°C
Southwest - Charles Clore Park & Beach Part 2_






















​


----------



## Deanb

_Azrieli Center​_






​


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> I do that everyday, twice man :cheers:


Good on you, I am very proud of you  Gr8 updates mate ... have a wicked weekend :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Good on you, I am very proud of you  Gr8 updates mate ... have a wicked weekend :cheers:


thanks

you're so sweet


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, cool photos as well Deanb; btw the summer is not over yet


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> Very nice, cool photos as well Deanb; btw the summer is not over yet


I WISH it was over christos... it's way too hot for me! I need some autumn/winter temps now


----------



## Deanb

double post


----------



## Deanb

_Friday, September 10, 2010
(30°C)


Neve Tzedek & the newly-renovated Jaffa Railway Station
(packed for the weekend)_

















​


----------



## koolkid

Charles Clore Park & Beach has a very "Venice beach" look to it. What an awesome park that one. In fact, the whole city has a very "SoCal" vibe going on, I love it. Keep it up DeanB.


----------



## Deanb

koolkid said:


> Charles Clore Park & Beach has a very "Venice beach" look to it. What an awesome park that one. In fact, the whole city has a very "SoCal" vibe going on, I love it. Keep it up DeanB.


thanks so much man

and yeah, some parts of the city do look a bit like Malibu / some other areas of LA


----------



## Deanb

_the beautiful Southwest_​





















​


----------



## ohad321

Woooow!!
really fabulous!!!!!keep on thats driving me crazy!!


----------



## ohad321

Woooow!!
really fabulous!!!!!keep on thats driving me crazy!!


----------



## Deanb

September 12th, 2010
_(30°C)_









​


----------



## Deanb

_Random 
(29°C)_







​


----------



## Guest

Still no sign of winter - lucky boy  I love the new apartment tower - any idea of how much the penthouse will cost ?


----------



## Deanb

ohad321 said:


> Woooow!!
> really fabulous!!!!!keep on thats driving me crazy!!


lol yeah i love all those areas too! 




SYDNEY said:


> Still no sign of winter - lucky boy  I love the new apartment tower - any idea of how much the penthouse will cost ?


well during the night you can actually feel a much nicer breeze already, although days are still pretty warm. 

and I think this tower is gonna be all offices... but F.Y.I apartments in tel aviv are extremely expensive, and I'm not even starting about penthouses :lol:


----------



## Deanb

_Friday, September 17, 2010
(28°C)_















​


----------



## Deanb

_Saturday, September 18, 2010
(29°C)_

*Yom Kippur Day* - aka the Day of Atonement, one of the holiest days of the year for Jews, focuses on atonement and repentance. 
Bicycle-riding and inline skating on the holiday's car-free streets has become a “tradition” among secular Israelis, especially on the eve of Yom Kippur,
turning the holiday into an unofficial national Car-Free Day.


















Almost autumn!

​


----------



## kingsway

interesting photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photos as well Deanb


----------



## Deanb

kingsway said:


> interesting photos.





christos-greece said:


> Awesome photos as well Deanb


thanks guys :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

_Scenes in the City
(28°C)_

















​


----------



## Deanb

_Scenes in the City
(28°C)_











​


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> but F.Y.I apartments in tel aviv are extremely expensive, and I'm not even starting about penthouses :lol:


Who is to say that I can't afford a penthouse or two  Gr8 updates, I can't wait for the summer heat :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Who is to say that I can't afford a penthouse or two  Gr8 updates, I can't wait for the summer heat :cheers:


and we can't wait for winter


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those last photos (scenes in the city) are indeed very nice, Deanb


----------



## Deanb

_Scenes in the City
(28°C)_















​


----------



## endymar

great vibe, you can feel the energy and that in my opinion is what makes one a badass city!


----------



## Deanb

_Scenes in the City
(28°C)_













​


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice views, scenes from the city...


----------



## Deanb

endymar said:


> great vibe, you can feel the energy and that in my opinion is what makes one a badass city!





christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice views, scenes from the city...


thanks again guys!!


----------



## Deanb

_Scenes in the City
(28°C)_









​


----------



## Otten87

Amazing thread.. keep it up =D

I wish someone could do that in Jerusalem too XD

Cheers from Brazil.


----------



## Deanb

_Scenes in the City
(28°C)_








​


----------



## Deanb

Otten87 said:


> Amazing thread.. keep it up =D
> 
> I wish someone could do that in Jerusalem too XD
> 
> Cheers from Brazil.


thanks

come visit more


----------



## christos-greece

Keep up the good work Deanb; those city-scenes are indeed very nice


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> Keep up the good work Deanb; those city-scenes are indeed very nice


thanks!! when are you planning on paying a visit to Tel Aviv??


----------



## Deanb

_Scenes in the City
(still warm and sunny out there!)_








​


----------



## Deanb

Friday, September 24, 2010
(28°C)


_Southern beaches & the renewed Jaffa Port_​
















​


----------



## eastadl

didn't realise just how nice and interesting Tel Aviv is. Looks great. Is it slightly tropical along the coast. Was under the impression the whole area was bone dry but the city streets look quite lush


----------



## Deanb

eastadl said:


> didn't realise just how nice and interesting Tel Aviv is. Looks great. Is it slightly tropical along the coast. Was under the impression the whole area was bone dry but the city streets look quite lush


Israel has a Mediterranean climate 

It snows in Jerusalem in winter
Tel Aviv has the same climate as Barcelona, Naples and Los Angeles... winter is quite rainy and chilly


----------



## Deanb

_September 25, 2010
(31°C)


*Old Jaffa, part 1*​_











​


----------



## Deanb

September 28, 2010

_City Center-
Jacob Garden & Habima Theatre Square under renovation _​
















​


----------



## christos-greece

31 C? Lovely, very nice...


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing and very nice new photos around Tel Aviv, Deanb


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> thanks
> 
> you should come over, you'll have a blast... this summer had SO MANY tourists!


I have been to Tel Aviv but so many years ago - I had a great time there (as you can well imagine ) ... I also loved Jerusalem - it was fannytastic :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> I have been to Tel Aviv but so many years ago - I had a great time there (as you can well imagine ) ... I also loved Jerusalem - it was fannytastic :cheers:


you will not believe how much both of them have changed! come again


----------



## christos-greece

^^ From Tel Aviv i like the weather: most of the days of the year is like summer


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> ^^ From Tel Aviv i like the weather: most of the days of the year is like summer


well actually 8 months are usually warm to hot, and the other 4, are pleasant to sometimes cold and wet


----------



## christos-greece

Deanb said:


> well actually 8 months are usually warm to hot, and the other 4, are pleasant to sometimes cold and wet


Well, that's why i said: most of the days...


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> Well, that's why i said: most of the days...


well I can't wait for the cold weather!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> you will not believe how much both of them have changed! come again


I can only imagine - as is the case with most cities - wait a few years and they are completely different  One needs endless heaps of cash to keep up :colgate:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> I can only imagine - as is the case with most cities - wait a few years and they are completely different  One needs endless heaps of cash to keep up :colgate:


well I'm sure I'll be seeing you around someday


----------



## Deanb

October 25, 2010 - out & about









​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As well, very nice new photos Deanb


----------



## MadeInRio

תודה על שיתוף התמונות האלה! אני אוהב את תל אביב. אני מקווה מתרגם גוגל יכול לעזור לי לומר לך כמה מילים עבריים.


----------



## Guest

About time sweet pea :colgate: Good to see that you are back


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As well, very nice new photos Deanb





MadeInRio said:


> תודה על שיתוף התמונות האלה! אני אוהב את תל אביב. אני מקווה מתרגם גוגל יכול לעזור לי לומר לך כמה מילים עבריים.





SYDNEY said:


> About time sweet pea :colgate: Good to see that you are back


thanks so much friends


----------



## Deanb

November 7th 2010
(26°C)











​


----------



## hellospank25

26 C in November? Isn't that a bit too warm for that time of the year?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Also here in Athens, the temperature today is 23 C 

Perfect renovation in that building here:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Deanb

hellospank25 said:


> 26 C in November? Isn't that a bit too warm for that time of the year?


it is 

we're experiencing a very warm autumn this year... hopefully winter will make it up to us!


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Also here in Athens, the temperature today is 23 C
> 
> Perfect renovation in that building here:
> 
> :cheers:


I agree


----------



## Deanb

November 8th 2010
(25°C)










​


----------



## Koobideh

Nice pics. Just wondering, are cities like Holon, Herzliya and Ramat Gan like Tel Aviv at all? I think they are kinda part of the same metropolitan area and like next to each other, but is the feel of these other cities the same as Tel Aviv? Or is it just a completely different vibe and culture all together with different architecture, lifestyle, nightlife, etc?


----------



## yianni

hellospank25 said:


> 26 C in November? Isn't that a bit too warm for that time of the year?


in such south med cities it is not that uncommon no ,even we here in athens had 27 to 29c in the last week we are lucky perhaps if u like warmer weather that is


----------



## Deanb

Koobideh said:


> Nice pics. Just wondering, are cities like Holon, Herzliya and Ramat Gan like Tel Aviv at all? I think they are kinda part of the same metropolitan area and like next to each other, but is the feel of these other cities the same as Tel Aviv? Or is it just a completely different vibe and culture all together with different architecture, lifestyle, nightlife, etc?


well, while some parts do look similar, the vibe in TLV is completely different, more diverse, with streets being much more packed - we also have some architectural examples that you cannot find in Holon, Ramat Gan etc.

however Herzliya is a more wealthy town, so it's also different from Holon & Ramat Gan 




yianni said:


> in such south med cities it is not that uncommon no ,even we here in athens had 27 to 29c in the last week we are lucky perhaps if u like warmer weather that is


yeah, true, but still we're suppoed to be getting 24-25 c and we've only started having those in the last few days... nights r already cooler though with 15c last night


----------



## ZOHAR

nice pics,Dean


----------



## ZOHAR

can I add some pictures?


----------



## Deanb

sure, as a one-off treat


----------



## ZOHAR

my pics


----------



## ZOHAR




----------



## Deanb




----------



## christos-greece

Great photos... those buildings are really very nice


----------



## Deanb

*Random*







​


----------



## Deanb

cloudy & gray (city center) 




















​


----------



## ZOHAR

my pictures


----------



## christos-greece

Great views and photos from Tel Aviv as always


----------



## Guest

Are you on holiday sweet-pea ? Time for another update mate


----------



## christos-greece

As SYDNEY said, i believe the same Deanb: we need more photos (please) :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Are you on holiday sweet-pea ? Time for another update mate





christos-greece said:


> As SYDNEY said, i believe the same Deanb: we need more photos (please) :cheers:


I've actually been on a 10-day visit to Holland! had a fab time, checking out schools for 2011 

will update soon


----------



## christos-greece

^^ OK i will wait for those updates


----------



## Deanb

_november 28, 2010_













​


----------



## Deanb

november sunshine

















​


----------



## christos-greece

Deanb said:


> thanks!!


Welcome Dean... i expect more kay:


----------



## Deanb

Elkhanan1 said:


> ^^ There are a few examples of decay in the Dec 13th set and look closely here at the roofline, cornices, and balconies:
> 
> 
> 
> The paint is peeling already! These building need to be renovated every 7 years, not every 15. That said, TA is an awesome and real city with soul, unlike some other other cities in the ME, which shall go unnamed.
> 
> (Doing great, Dean. Thanks for asking. )


well, surprisingly enough this one is one of my fave buildings in the city!! along with a few others... I think it looks great, and i'm not sure when it was renovated last...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

This city as well as the whole country is a living example of what a group of hard working people can do, the citizens of Israel have shown the world how to turn a desert into a thriving country.


----------



## stevensp

nice thread
some great pictures

i like the 'concept' of tel aviv
and it seems to work out quite well!


----------



## Deanb

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> This city as well as the whole country is a living example of what a group of hard working people can do, the citizens of Israel have shown the world how to turn a desert into a thriving country.





stevensp said:


> nice thread
> some great pictures
> 
> i like the 'concept' of tel aviv
> and it seems to work out quite well!


thanks guys
come visit again


----------



## javi itzhak

hey ! less talk and more action !  more pics


----------



## Deanb

​


----------



## Guest

Wow, I love the neon washing line, i want that for my patio :colgate: ... thanks for the latest update sweet-pea and have a great, adventurous weekend


----------



## Deanb

javi itzhak said:


> hey ! less talk and more action !  more pics


as you wish 



SYDNEY said:


> Wow, I love the neon washing line, i want that for my patio :colgate: ... thanks for the latest update sweet-pea and have a great, adventurous weekend


thanks luv!


----------



## Deanb

Meir Park
December 19 2010 (19°C)




​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photos from the Meir park, Dean


----------



## Deanb

December 20th, 2010 
(20°C)

American glass artist Dale Chihuly took Israel by storm in 2000 when his exhibit covered the ancient Tower of David in Jerusalem. 
Chihuly returned to Litvak Gallery in Tel Aviv where his colorful creations will remain on show until April 2011.​

























​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ WOW! Those photos are simply great, Dean :cheers:


----------



## gino lo spazzino

^^ Cute photos Deanb!

What a good American that artist, that glass, out of curiosity, how do they work it with glass from Murano, Venice?


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> ^^ WOW! Those photos are simply great, Dean :cheers:


thanks!
more to come soon 


gino lo spazzino said:


> ^^ Cute photos Deanb!
> 
> What a good American that artist, that glass, out of curiosity, how do they work it with glass from Murano, Venice?


thanks! 
and I'm not sure about your question, sorry


----------



## Deanb

December 21, 2010 
(23°C)


The American–German Colony is a residential neighborhood in the southern part of Tel Aviv.
Founded in the 19th century by American protestants, it is currently undergoing an impressive renovation program.​





























​


----------



## christos-greece

I really like those old buildings of Tel Aviv, like this one here:


Deanb said:


>


----------



## Deanb

December 21, 2010 
(23°C)


Immanuel Church at the American-German colony​


















​


----------



## M-120

Why that church have a Star of David on one of its windows and couple of Hannukahs?


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Tel Aviv, so interesting the newest part of Israel...a big contrast with Jerusalem for example.


----------



## Deanb

'round my city - first for 2011

























​


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos and views; happy new year btw


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> I loved Jaffa, it was the last place that I saw in Israel before I returned to South Africa. We had a great meal at a little restaurant at the harbour - it was great. Thanks for the pics sweety, the NYE celebration looks like a real sausage fest - you must have had lots of fun :colgate:


yeah I remember you told me you visited long time ago... how about making a second visit?! trust me, you will not regret doing this 
the party was cool, nothing more than I expected though haha



christos-greece said:


> Very nice new photos and views; happy new year btw


thanks man
happy new year! how did you celebrate?


----------



## christos-greece

Deanb said:


> yeah I remember you told me you visited long time ago... how about making a second visit?! trust me, you will not regret doing this
> the party was cool, nothing more than I expected though haha
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man
> happy new year! how did you celebrate?


In my home actually  simply and nice


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> In my home actually  simply and nice


you guys had snow for new year's? or just plain cold weather? haha


----------



## ZOHAR

Deanb said:


> New Year's Eve biggest gay party in the City
> 
> 
> 
> ​


where is that?


----------



## Deanb

glam-ou-rama at the trade fairs & convention center


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> yeah I remember you told me you visited long time ago... how about making a second visit?! trust me, you will not regret doing this
> the party was cool, nothing more than I expected though haha


This time I am much further away  ... I would love for my partner to experience Israel ... I will do some nagging  My favourite experience was Masada, I loved every second of it :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> This time I am much further away  ... I would love for my partner to experience Israel ... I will do some nagging  My favourite experience was Masada, I loved every second of it :cheers:


you should make the effort! I'll take you guys places 

Masada is nice... haha


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> you should make the effort! I'll take you guys places
> 
> Masada is nice... haha


That is very kind of you, I will work on him


----------



## Deanb

great, let me know how it's going sweets!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> great, let me know how it's going sweets!


I shall hun, it will good fun :colgate:


----------



## Deanb

January 6th, 2011
A concert by the multi-platinum Idan Raichel Project at "Reading 3" music venue, Tel Aviv port









​


----------



## Guest

How was the concert ?


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> How was the concert ?


it was cool... my parents liked it better - we got free tickets from their management  haha

how's summer in NZ?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Also nice photos from that concert, Dean


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> it was cool... my parents liked it better - we got free tickets from their management  haha
> 
> how's summer in NZ?


It is f**king amazing :colgate: ..... can't remember when last I saw rain, the humidity is much lower and it is just endless days of sunshine .... I am as happy as a little pig in sh*t  ... how's your winter (I am sure that you have nothing to complain about )


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> It is f**king amazing :colgate: ..... can't remember when last I saw rain, the humidity is much lower and it is just endless days of sunshine .... I am as happy as a little pig in sh*t  ... how's your winter (I am sure that you have nothing to complain about )


over here its a number of sunny days, followed by a few wintry days and again some sunny days followed by rainy days :lol:


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> over here its a number of sunny days, followed by a few wintry days and again some sunny days followed by rainy days :lol:


Four seasons in a week  Soon you will be basking in endless days of sunshine - get your g-string ready mate


----------



## Deanb

hahahaha! NEVER

i wear baggies as you call them haha, just hot shorts


----------



## Cauê

Fantastic. I want more pictures on this page.


----------



## aster4000

nice residential neighborhood.


----------



## Deanb

ZOHAR said:


> Hertzl st. Florentin area?


yeah, it's at the border of Florentin



Cauê said:


> Fantastic. I want more pictures on this page.


thanks
more to come soon :lol:



aster4000 said:


> nice residential neighborhood.


thanks, come visit more


----------



## Deanb

February 4, 2011
DizengoffSquareAntiquesMarket











​


----------



## Deanb

Downtown​







​


----------



## Guest

Those colourful candy-striped canopies at the antiques market are wonderful and have given me some inspiration for a design that I am currently working on - thanks :colgate: 

Great work sweet-pea


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos Dean and from Tel Aviv's market


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Those colourful candy-striped canopies at the antiques market are wonderful and have given me some inspiration for a design that I am currently working on - thanks :colgate:
> 
> Great work sweet-pea


glad it inspired you 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice photos Dean and from Tel Aviv's market


cheers


----------



## Deanb

D O W N T O W N







​


----------



## Deanb

downtown & jaffa in the rain





​


----------



## Deanb

February 13th, 2011

BOROCHOV street
(18°C)​






















​


----------



## Deanb

February 13th, 2011
CityCenter























​


----------



## Deanb

Nordau Blvd








​


----------



## ZOHAR

Deanb said:


> February 13th, 2011
> CityCenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


is it Anatolsky building?


----------



## Deanb

ZOHAR said:


> is it Anatolsky building?


I think it is


----------



## ZOHAR

that was fast!


----------



## Deanb

yup, they built it quickly


----------



## Deanb

February 14th, 2011
(Valentine's Day)

MILANO Square


















​


----------



## ZOHAR

where is the square?
is it renovated/
I remember once it had another view


----------



## Deanb

it's located in the old north area, just off Ibn Gvirol Street


----------



## Guest

Do these street benches face each other ? if so, I like it :colgate: Great updates hun, thanks :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Do these street benches face each other ? if so, I like it :colgate: Great updates hun, thanks :cheers:


yup, they do 
thanks!


----------



## Deanb

February 14, 2011

*I*bn Gvirol Bridge
&
*H*ayarkon Park 




















​


----------



## Deanb

February 14, 2011
Ibn Gvirol Bridges & Hayarkon Park



















​


----------



## ZOHAR

amazing pics of Hayarkon


----------



## Deanb

ZOHAR said:


> amazing pics of Hayarkon


thanks :banana:

more to come


----------



## Deanb

February 15, 2011
*Hayarkon Park*





















​


----------



## Deanb

February 15, 2011
*Reading Beach Park*






















​


----------



## Guest

Good to see that you are grounding yourself and reconnecting with nature - or were you cruising  Gr8 updates baby-shoes - thanks


----------



## christos-greece

For once again great, very nice updates Dean, from Tel Aviv


----------



## Mike_UT

Amazing!


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Good to see that you are grounding yourself and reconnecting with nature - or were you cruising  Gr8 updates baby-shoes - thanks





christos-greece said:


> For once again great, very nice updates Dean, from Tel Aviv





Mike_UT said:


> Amazing!


thanks guys :cheers:
stay tuned!


----------



## Deanb

*February 20, 2011*
Yehuda HaMaccabi Street area
A neighborhood in the north-central part of Tel Aviv. It is named after Judas Maccabeus, 
one of the great warriors in Jewish history, who led the Maccabean Revolt against the Seleucid Empire.

















​


----------



## christos-greece

Those neighborhoods around Tel Aviv are just very nice; thanks again Dean


----------



## Deanb

_S c e n e s
(this time with love for the people of Christchurch, New Zealand)











​_


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots around Tel Aviv as usual mate! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Herzeleid

damn it i cant see the pictures....!!! :bash:


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> Those neighborhoods around Tel Aviv are just very nice; thanks again Dean





Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots around Tel Aviv as usual mate! Keep 'em coming.





Herzeleid said:


> damn it i cant see the pictures....!!! :bash:


keep visiting! it's appreciated :lol:

& Herzeleid - did you refresh a few times? it should work!


----------



## ZOHAR

Deanb said:


> *February 20, 2011*
> Yehuda HaMaccabi Street area
> A neighborhood in the north-central part of Tel Aviv. It is named after Judas Maccabeus,
> one of the great warriors in Jewish history, who led the Maccabean Revolt against the Seleucid Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> ​


like like like


----------



## Deanb

ZOHAR said:


> like like like


thanks!


----------



## madridhere

Love the greenery and the colour of the places!!!


----------



## Deanb

Sunshine Central






​


----------



## Deanb

GayCentral










​


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It's amazing the tenacity of the Israelis to build a modern city in the middle of the desert, it proves that hard working people can accomplish the near impossible if they decide to do it.


----------



## Guest

You in the bars again ?  did you have a good time ?


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos from those bars Dean


----------



## Deanb

madridhere said:


> Love the greenery and the colour of the places!!!


Tel Aviv, especially in wintertime, is very green indeed
thanks 



Jesús E. Salgado said:


> It's amazing the tenacity of the Israelis to build a modern city in the middle of the desert, it proves that hard working people can accomplish the near impossible if they decide to do it.


thanks a lot, so nice of you :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> You in the bars again ?  did you have a good time ?


you know I always do 



christos-greece said:


> Nice photos from those bars Dean


THANK YOU christos


----------



## Deanb

March 18th, 2011

*P*urim *W*eekend *C*elebrations
(a.k.a the local Halloween)




















​


----------



## M-120

Israel is the best!


----------



## Guest

I haven't forgotten about you hun  Your pics bring a smile to my face - thanks :hug:


----------



## Deanb

March 20, 2011







​


----------



## Guest

Love this pic - well done sweet-pea


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots there mate. Superland looks fun! And what an angry looking sky there on March 4th. Lots of rain?


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice new photos Dean


----------



## Deanb

M-120 said:


> Israel is the best!


:cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> I haven't forgotten about you hun  Your pics bring a smile to my face - thanks :hug:





SYDNEY said:


> Love this pic - well done sweet-pea


:hug: 



Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots there mate. Superland looks fun! And what an angry looking sky there on March 4th. Lots of rain?


thanks, and yes, we had some *very rainy* days this winter



christos-greece said:


> Indeed very nice new photos Dean


thanks christos!


----------



## Deanb

March 24, 2011








​


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely as usuall


----------



## madridhere

Dean, great pictures as usual.

The Purim looks great.


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> Lovely as usuall





madridhere said:


> Dean, great pictures as usual.
> 
> The Purim looks great.


cheers guys!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Weclome


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> thanks! u2 :banana:


I had a great weekend thanks :colgate: any new updates hun ?


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> I had a great weekend thanks :colgate: any new updates hun ?


just coz you asked so nicely 

April 15, 2011
Ramat Aviv (lit. Spring Heights) is a district of several neighborhoods in northern Tel Aviv




Main entrance of TAU

























​


----------



## Benonie

Sun, palm trees, blossom... do we need more? :cheers:... how's the Israëlian beer by the way?


----------



## Bristol Mike

Yay - sunshine and warmth! Great shots mate.


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> just coz you asked so nicely


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Deanb

April 15, 2011
Ramat Aviv (lit. Spring Heights) is a district of several neighborhoods in northern Tel Aviv


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr

​


----------



## Deanb

Ramat Aviv Mall is an expensive, upper-class mall, located in northern Tel Aviv (Pt. 1)



Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, amazing shots as usuall, Dean


----------



## madridhere

Very inviting to go for those streets walking or by bicicle.

ANd the mall in very nice too!!!

Thanks Dean again.


----------



## Deanb

Ramat Aviv Mall is an expensive, upper-class mall, located in northern Tel Aviv (Pt. 2)



Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv Mall by onetelavivi, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

Benonie said:


> Sun, palm trees, blossom... do we need more? :cheers:... how's the Israëlian beer by the way?


Some say it's really good! 
thanks



Bristol Mike said:


> Yay - sunshine and warmth! Great shots mate.


thanks! :cheers: 
hope you guys get a warm spring



SYDNEY said:


> Thanks :hug:


no prob



christos-greece said:


> Great, amazing shots as usuall, Dean


thankyou!! 



madridhere said:


> Very inviting to go for those streets walking or by bicicle.
> 
> ANd the mall in very nice too!!!
> 
> Thanks Dean again.


thanks so much, you should come over and visit


----------



## madridhere

Maybe one day I´ll visit, Dean. I´ve got a friend who lives there...but he comes and goes..so it´s a bit difficult to organize my visit according to my visit :lol:

Nice mall, anything you like you can find it there...


----------



## Deanb

madridhere said:


> Maybe one day I´ll visit, Dean. I´ve got a friend who lives there...but he comes and goes..so it´s a bit difficult to organize my visit according to my visit :lol:
> 
> Nice mall, anything you like you can find it there...


well thats a great way to start :lol:
I think you'd love it


----------



## Deanb

April 15, 2011

Ramat Aviv


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr


Ramat Aviv by onetelavivi, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Love the avenues with palm trees under that great sun


----------



## emiburni

Nice city


----------



## Deanb

April 19, 2011















​


----------



## Deanb

April 23

Southern Tel Aviv













​


----------



## snowman159

It's always interesting to see pics showing everyday life instead of just tourist landmarks. Thanks! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

And southern Tel Aviv looks good, very nice


----------



## Deanb

Andre_idol said:


> Love the avenues with palm trees under that great sun





emiburni said:


> Nice city





snowman159 said:


> It's always interesting to see pics showing everyday life instead of just tourist landmarks. Thanks! kay:





christos-greece said:


> And southern Tel Aviv looks good, very nice


thanks guys!


----------



## Guest

Ooooh I can feel the sun :colgate: We have had rain for 3 days now  Gr8 updates hun - loving the shopping centre pics - did you buy some fabulous little things ?


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Ooooh I can feel the sun :colgate: We have had rain for 3 days now  Gr8 updates hun - loving the shopping centre pics - did you buy some fabulous little things ?


yeah, it's getting hotter now,
you really should come over!

thx for all the warm words


----------



## Deanb

April 24
2 0 1 1






​


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> yeah, it's getting hotter now,
> you really should come over!
> 
> thx for all the warm words


Money, money, money hno: I would love to visit some day - enjoy the warm weather and send some our way


----------



## Deanb

April 26
2 0 1 1
(my BDAY)













​


----------



## Deanb

April 28
2 0 1 1







​


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice shots once again Dean


----------



## Deanb

May 1
2 0 1 1








​


----------



## Deanb

May 5
2 0 1 1










​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos as well Dean


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice shots once again Dean





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos as well Dean


thanks man!


----------



## Guest

Happy belated birthday hun - did you have a great day and most importantly did you get spoiled :colgate: :hug:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Happy belated birthday hun - did you have a great day and most importantly did you get spoiled :colgate: :hug:


thanks!

I had a fantastic WHOLE week to celebrate :banana:


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> thanks!
> 
> I had a fantastic WHOLE week to celebrate :banana:


That's good news  Did you get lots of presssies ?


----------



## Deanb

hahaha let's just say it was a great week!

now plz make some comments regarding the pix


----------



## Deanb

May 8
2 0 1 1 








​


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

Nice city.

I always come here to view your updates.


----------



## Andre_idol

Is it wrong to say some pics remind me of Greece? 

And looks like you´re having some nice weather


----------



## Deanb

May 10
2 0 1 1





​


----------



## Deanb

Our Sixty-Third Independence Eve
Rabin Square
:cheers:










​


----------



## PortoNuts

Tel Aviv is a dynamic, sexy city. Congratulations! :applause:


----------



## Deanb

Our Sixty-Third Independence Day
Charles Clore Park
:cheers:





​


----------



## SO143

Yeah, this is an amazing thread and your pictures are so lovely :laugh:

And i love your flag as well


----------



## madridhere

Lovely party Dean.

Good atmosphere!


----------



## Deanb

ExcellentALWAYS said:


> Nice city.
> 
> I always come here to view your updates.





Andre_idol said:


> Is it wrong to say some pics remind me of Greece?
> 
> And looks like you´re having some nice weather





PortoNuts said:


> Tel Aviv is a dynamic, sexy city. Congratulations! :applause:





SO143 said:


> Yeah, this is an amazing thread and your pictures are so lovely :laugh:
> 
> And i love your flag as well





madridhere said:


> Lovely party Dean.
> 
> Good atmosphere!


thank you guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Guest

Happy Independence Day :colgate: The weather looks incredible and the photography portrays the buzz  Thanks hun, enjoy the hot, sunny days and be naughty


----------



## Deanb

May 20
2 0 1 1 











​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos Dean


----------



## Deanb

May 20
2 0 1 1

Lamed Neighborhood









​


----------



## Deanb

May 20
2 0 1 1

Lamed Neighborhood











​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really very nice and great


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Happy Independence Day :colgate: The weather looks incredible and the photography portrays the buzz  Thanks hun, enjoy the hot, sunny days and be naughty


thanks honey
the weather is really incredible, and it's not too hot yet!



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos Dean





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really very nice and great


thanks CG!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> thanks honey
> the weather is really incredible, and it's not too hot yet!


Great to read that, n'joy and don't make me too jealous


----------



## Deanb

May 22
2 0 1 1







​


----------



## ARTIFORT

Nice town, I have had some very nice times there when I am not working


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome Dean and thanks for the new photos


----------



## ZOHAR

christos-greece said:


> And southern Tel Aviv looks good, very nice


not really


----------



## ZOHAR

some of my pics,I hope Dean u dont care


----------



## ZOHAR




----------



## ZOHAR




----------



## ZOHAR

My neighbourhood-Yad Eliyahu-South East Tel Aviv


----------



## Deanb

May 24
2 0 1 1





​


----------



## madridhere

Love Tel Aviv in the different neighbourhoods.

It seems a very pleasant city to go for a walk...


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Great to read that, n'joy and don't make me too jealous


as I said before, you really must revisit! you'd be amazed 




ARTIFORT said:


> Nice town, I have had some very nice times there when I am not working





christos-greece said:


> Welcome Dean and thanks for the new photos





madridhere said:


> Love Tel Aviv in the different neighbourhoods.
> 
> It seems a very pleasant city to go for a walk...


thanks guys! 
come visit again :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> as I said before, you really must revisit! you'd be amazed


Money Honey  I love the new updates, especially the one with the Jacaranda tree


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Money Honey  I love the new updates, especially the one with the Jacaranda tree


thanks, and yeah I love those during springtime


----------



## christos-greece

@Deanb: Sure, no problem kay:


----------



## Deanb

May 30
2 0 1 1




​


----------



## ZOHAR

great new pics!


----------



## Ronald34

Amazing Tel Aviv

Greetings from Austria


----------



## Vandoren

Nice amateur video made by russian tourist


----------



## Deanb

ZOHAR said:


> great new pics!





Ronald34 said:


> Amazing Tel Aviv
> 
> Greetings from Austria





Vandoren said:


> Nice amateur video made by russian tourist


thanks for visiting guys!


----------



## Guest

Very nice, thanks :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice photos and video


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Very nice, thanks :colgate:





christos-greece said:


> Cool, very nice photos and video


----------



## Deanb

June 10
2 0 1 1 

On its 10th year, our famous PRIDE has attracted over 100,000 people






















​


----------



## Deanb

June 10
2 0 1 1 

On its 10th year, our famous PRIDE has attracted over 100,000 people














​


----------



## skylark

wow...great pride celebration.
lots of people.


----------



## tk780

Do you have any pictures of the main shopping streets or do people in Tel Aviv mostly shop in malls?


----------



## PortoNuts

I would certainly love to visit it, it's seems like a fabulous city. kay: :applause:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing city


----------



## Deanb

June 10
2 0 1 1 

On its 10th year, our famous PRIDE has attracted over 100,000 people


















​


----------



## Deanb

skylark said:


> wow...great pride celebration.
> lots of people.


thanks! yeah it was awesome



tk780 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the main shopping streets or do people in Tel Aviv mostly shop in malls?


it depends... we got 3 major malls in the city that are usually quite full, if not packed on fridays 



PortoNuts said:


> I would certainly love to visit it, it's seems like a fabulous city. kay: :applause:





italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing city


thanks guys!


----------



## Deanb

June 14
2 0 1 1 





​


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## madridhere

It seems a lot of fun.Some images remind me of Spanish cities by the mediterranean like Alicante.:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Deanb

June 16
2 0 1 1
Spring!










​


----------



## Conor

Looks like a really cool and modern city. Is there much historic architecture in Tel Aviv?


----------



## christos-greece

As usuall, great updates Dean


----------



## Deanb

PortoNuts said:


> :applause:





madridhere said:


> It seems a lot of fun.Some images remind me of Spanish cities by the mediterranean like Alicante.:applause::applause::applause:





Conor said:


> Looks like a really cool and modern city. Is there much historic architecture in Tel Aviv?





christos-greece said:


> As usuall, great updates Dean


it means a lot guys, cheers! 

and Conor, yes - Old Jaffa has some gorgeous older architecture, as well as the neighborhoods of Neve Tzedek & the American-German Colony. 
Take a look at some of the older pages, and I'm sure you'd fall in love with what you see.


----------



## Deanb

June 16
2 0 1 1
Spring!









​


----------



## capricorn2000

wow, great update.
I like the first shot on post 583 - 2 boys with their dad.
and another wow - I can't see any fat people in your photos in this page.


----------



## ZOHAR

amazing shots!
btw its 11 and not 10th year of Pride parade


----------



## Guest

Fantastic work mate, you must have had lots of fun  the weather is awesome and so is the talent on offer .... I love these trees - WOW!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice new photos Dean


----------



## Deanb

capricorn2000 said:


> wow, great update.
> I like the first shot on post 583 - 2 boys with their dad.
> and another wow - I can't see any fat people in your photos in this page.





ZOHAR said:


> amazing shots!
> btw its 11 and not 10th year of Pride parade





SYDNEY said:


> Fantastic work mate, you must have had lots of fun  the weather is awesome and so is the talent on offer .... I love these trees - WOW!





christos-greece said:


> Indeed very nice new photos Dean


cheers guys, and yes, spring is an amazing time in Tel Aviv


----------



## Deanb

come on over, 
we got the best sunsets





​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great sunset photos


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great sunset photos


cheers 

Well fellers, as I would be moving to Europe in about a month or so, and after hitting 50,000 views, I've decided to make a last series of the best I've done since the beginning in May 2010!

Stay tuned, it's gonna be a great farewell party!


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> OMG I love the glass sculpture - I want one :colgate: It would look great on my patio  Fab pics sweet-pea





christos-greece said:


> Thank you for all those photos Dean; were really very nice and great :cheers: thanks again


yeah, Tel Aviv provided some fantastic scenes over the last year, I will miss it 

THX again


----------



## Deanb

december '12


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Weclome back Dean :cheers: and those 2 photos are very nice too.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## tigot

Lovely pics, Dean. Looking forward to more. I was in Tel Aviv and other places in Israel a few month ago and I loved every minute of it! :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Weclome back Dean :cheers: and those 2 photos are very nice too.





italiano_pellicano said:


> nice pics





tigot said:


> Lovely pics, Dean. Looking forward to more. I was in Tel Aviv and other places in Israel a few month ago and I loved every minute of it! :cheers:


cheers guys!


----------



## Luke Im Your Father

I love this city! Thank you!  :cheers2:


----------



## Jewish

Photos taken by me today (view from 49th floor).


----------



## openlyJane

Fab!


----------



## hellospank25

Jewish said:


> Photos taken by me today (view from 49th floor).


What are they building there in the middle?


----------



## Jewish

hellospank25 said:


> What are they building there in the middle?


Tel-Aviv | Midtown | 2x50 fl | U/C


----------

